

Lack of Taste in Games - AdeptusAquinas
http://deadpixel.co/2015/05/learn-to-play-a-lack-of-taste/

======
squidbidness
I'm re-playing Super Metroid from the Super Nintendo glory days. Part of the
entire charm of the game is repeated exploring of previous areas of the game
with new tools, always looking for new secrets and areas. I do not wish
Nintendo had applied the advice "never make me repeat a level" when designing
the game.

This game (along with sprawling later-generation Castlevania titles) helped
spawn an entire popular genre of games, "Metroidvania" that have been very
successful.

~~~
zzalpha
Isn't that different from "[repeating] an experience", though? No one
complains that, in an RPG, you revisit areas of the game. But that's because
frequently you're unlocking new content in a region when you revisit it. Those
are new experiences, not a repeat of existing ones.

If you made me pass through a level a second time just because, well yeah,
that'd be pretty annoying.

But having me pass through a level a second time with a whole new set of
tools, skills, or experience to draw on (preferably making the old obstacles
trivial to overcome so I'm not wasting my time... think being able to avoid
repeating a tricky and frustrating platform sequence by using my fancy new
jetpack), is IMO perfectly reasonable, and even brilliant, when it's done
well.

